# FSW Quota Status??



## jsin291282 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi All,

Could someone let me know the status of the FSW application received status for 2281-Computer Network Technicians...as of today 

Regards
JSA


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You would have to contact CIC directly to inquire... none of us work there, so we wouldn't know.


----------



## gauss1818 (Dec 24, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You would have to contact CIC directly to inquire... none of us work there, so we wouldn't know.


Try this 

Canadian Experience Class ? Number of applications accepted 

Thanks


----------



## hirenmistry (May 6, 2012)

Search for Cap reached on the CIC website.
Click on the Applications we will accept - Federal Skilled workers link, it should be the first one.

You should have the information you need. I can't post links as I've not reached 5 posts yet, hence the long winded method.

Regards


----------



## Swapnil.Luktuke (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello,

I have just joined this forum.
I saw the total cap reached thanks to this thread. 
However, does is this an indicator of the probable processing time for getting a PR under FSW?
I mean, if they have a 25000 cap for applications before 31 Dec 2014, can i infer that if i apply with a complete application package right now, it will be processed by 31 Dec 2014.

Really sorry if this is a really stupid or noobie question.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Swapnil.Luktuke said:


> I saw the total cap reached thanks to this thread.


 So far, it hasn't been announced that a cap is reached. Where did you find that information?


----------



## Swapnil.Luktuke (Aug 5, 2014)

EVHB said:


> So far, it hasn't been announced that a cap is reached. Where did you find that information?


Sorry for the confusion .. what i meant was.. i was able to find where to see the 'status of the cap reached so far' i probably just framed it wrong


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Swapnil.Luktuke said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just joined this forum.
> I saw the total cap reached thanks to this thread.
> ...


No the status of no. of applications received is not an indication of the processing times. After a Positive Eligibility Review by CIC which could take from 1-6 months, the applications are forwarded to respective visa offices and the timelines for respective visa offices vary from 3 months to even 24 months, so the complete processing time is largely dependent on your visa office. So a file sent now which is eligible within cap can take anytime from 6 months to 3 years.

Just to give you an example, FSW 2013 applicants from Singapore Visa office have not even got a medical request despite their applications being submitted 15 months back whereas many New Delhi visa office applicants from even November 2013 have even got their PR by May 2014.


----------

